# Critique My GIMP



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG its me and Tess!! thankyou so much! They are all great, no crit from me!


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

dont use blurry pics and don make the horse bigger to fit the background shrink the BG to fit the horse to get a better focal point on the horse. something i did was ask if i can borrow someone elses GIMP and tried to recreate it if you want you can borrow some of mine. other than that they are great


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Agree with donovan. Also, try using the actual text, and limit it to one area. It gives a picture a cleaner, more defined look =]


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I really like the one with Tess and Ellen.


----------

